# Lathe Clearance



## RHayes (Apr 17, 2016)

Greetings from north Idaho.  I have been looking for a lathe and milling machine since getting my new shop up about a year ago.  Haven't found anything decent in my neck of the woods and like the Grizzly G4003G.  In a previous post, someone posted a diagram  showing  30" clearance required for maintenance behind this lathe.  In the shop bay where I want to place the lathe, this would put it in a position where you may not be able to open a car door.  I really need to have it close the wall.

Can anyone shed some light on why Grizzly would suggest this?  I would have no problem if the lathe could be located 10 or 12" from the wall.  

Thanks for any help, I hope to be spending some more time here in the future.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 17, 2016)

No idea. My South Bend is stone up against the wall. If I really need to get back there, I'll move it.


----------



## JR49 (Apr 17, 2016)

I would go to the Grizzly site and download the G4003G manual.  Look in the maintenance section, there may be lube points or grease fittings back there.  Once you know where they are, you can decide how much room you need.  30" seems excessive to me, but there are a lot of members here who own that lathe, so hopefully they will chime in.  Good luck with the new lathe,  JR49


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 17, 2016)

The big issue is the electrical cabinet.  It faces the rear of the lathe.  I think I remember reading on the Yahoo 12x36 group where it can be pretty easily reoriented to face sideways or forward.  Lacking that, you just need to make sure all the wires are tight, secure, and looking good in there and resign yourself into moving the lathe to be able to troubleshoot the electrical system.  Being able to walk around your lathe is also good for cleaning up around it.  Neither of those issues are deal breakers, put it against the wall if you want to.  Lots of other people have done so.


----------



## jamiesaun (Apr 17, 2016)

I have mine up against the wall too. I say go for it.


----------



## RHayes (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks so much for the replies. 

JR49, I will check out the manual and see if anything stands out.

Bob and jamiesaun, I appreciate the feedback. That machine is looking more and more like it would work


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 17, 2016)

I posted the drawing from the Grizzly manual. I agree with Bob Korves. 


 Steve Shannon, USA


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 19, 2016)

I went with the 30" clearance behind my 4003.  It was nice to have the space behind the lathe when taking apart the apron and cross slide.  Also when cleaning the chip pand and feet, in order to seal the joints with Permatex.

Twice so far I've had to remove the back splash, which was made much easier by having the 30" already available, rather than having to move the machine out and back.

When I don't need access I put my brake/shear/roll behind it, since it is on a table with casters.


----------



## neshkoro (Apr 19, 2016)

I seem to remember somewhere there is a requirement (maybe OHSA) that states the need for the clearance behind any machine installed in a factory setting. In a home shop I'm sure there is no requirement.


----------



## fixit (Apr 19, 2016)

It's your house, put the furniture anywhere you want it.

fixit


----------



## juiceclone (Apr 19, 2016)

Being a home shop, and probably never enough room, I think most will opt placing against a wall and take our lumps if some rear service is someday called for.


----------



## Billh51 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think the 30" clearance is mainly for access to the electrical panel, should you need to troubleshoot something. While this would be great, most home shops, including mine, are tight on space. Mine is about 12" from the wall, which gives me enough room to open the electrical cabinet door and access the motor to tension the belt. If need be, I will move it out for more room. What could go wrong?


----------



## RHayes (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks again for the replies.  I was mainly concerned with that particular model and it looks like the main item is the electrical box.  One suggestion was that the box could be rotated but if everything is connected, it should be good to go unless there is a problem requiring it be moved out.  The bay where the lathe would be is 20' wide, with a centered overhead door, and a two post hoist centered in that.  To use the hoist, vehicles need to go straight in, and if the lathe was out from the wall very far, Im thinking vehicle doors would hit it.   I have  a good 80" between the wall and a parked vehicle so it should be ok, even with a little breathing room.  

I've been bouncing the replies off my wife and she has changed from "What the f*** do you need a metal lathe for?" to "are you sure it will fit?"


----------



## RHayes (May 26, 2016)

Been awhile since I started this thread but finally pulled the trigger on the 4003G.  Got tired of checking Clist every day.  I considered a Harbor Freight 12x36 for less than half the price, but then the loading and hauling comes into play.  Should get it next Thursday.


----------



## mlindholm (May 26, 2016)

RHayes said:


> ...finally pulled the trigger on the 4003G.  Got tired of checking Clist every day.  I considered a Harbor Freight 12x36 for less than half the price, but then the loading and hauling comes into play.  Should get it next Thursday.


Plus, _new stuff_.  Additional toys tools are always good.


----------



## Eddyde (May 27, 2016)

RHayes said:


> I've been bouncing the replies off my wife and she has changed from "What the f*** do you need a metal lathe for?" to "are you sure it will fit?"



That's the most important "Clearance" you've  resolved!


----------



## RHayes (May 27, 2016)

It's funny how things go.  I always thought I would get the lathe first but ended up getting a Bridgeport 1J a couple of weeks ago and it sticks out from the wall probably further than the lathe will.  Since a friend found it for me, my wife actually said I should get it.  I'm in the process of adding a VFD and waiting for a some parts. But thats a subject for another thread.


----------



## epanzella (May 29, 2016)

I have my G4003G 30 inches from the wall but I did that for setups. I have a Dial Indicator setup for my cross slide back there and go back there for numerous setups and fixturing. I have my lathe 3 years and have NEVER had to go back there for any kind of maintenance or repair.


----------



## Firestopper (May 30, 2016)

I have about 20" from wall. Its good for sweeping and allows access to control board and adjusting motor belts.


----------



## RHayes (May 30, 2016)

Thanks firestopper, sounds like a reasonable distance and will shoot for that.  Are you bolted to the floor?  I'm trying to avoid doing that because of hydronic heat but there is always a way, even though it might require a thermal imaging camera.


----------



## Firestopper (May 30, 2016)

RHayes said:


> Thanks firestopper, sounds like a reasonable distance and will shoot for that.  Are you bolted to the floor?  I'm trying to avoid doing that because of hydronic heat but there is always a way, even though it might require a thermal imaging camera.



RHayses,

Not bolted but leveled to ensure no bed twist. Carful with TIC's as they sometimes mislead and penetrating a line would really suck. My house and old attached shop has post tension slab, so no drilling/mounting and I never saw any issues for over 14 from lack of drill/mounting machines. I suppose if you where turning NASA quality items your "High end" machine would need to be secured. The heavier the machine the better results (if not anchored).


----------

